

Spokesman-Review must provide info on anonymous commenter - stfu
http://www.spokesman.com/stories/2012/jul/10/s-r-must-provide-info-anonymous-commenter/

======
joering2
"In a hearing last month, Jacobson’s attorney argued that his client’s
reputation was hurt"

Now, is it possible to prove this claim? I don't believe so. I know the
comparison is not the best one, but we have cases where a perfectly healthy
child is given a vaccine shoot and goes into full comma, and yet parents lose
in court because judge decides that there is no proof that this vaccine was a
cause and parents cannot prove it did because they do not owe a Time Machine
to go back in time, deny vaccinating and monitor their child being perfectly
fine months later.

